# Looking at buying a 766



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Are there any known issues to look for on a 766 diesel? I am looking at one at a local dealer, and while its well-worn, the service manager there said its in pretty solid shape. I want to go in Saturday and run it and perhaps drive it around the lot, but I was wondering if there was anything in particular with that model to look out for. I have a 1066, but the 766 uses a slightly different transmission and engine, so my experience may not mean much. They have it for $6000, but I want to see if I can talk them down a bit.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Well, I am signing the papers and picking it up this Saturday. I'll have to post some pics then. First thing I have to do is run it into the shop and fix the few issues it has, but for the price I can't complain. It had a recent overhaul and is currently 93 PTO HP (rated @ 84). Trans shifts smoothly, TA works very well, if you pop the clutch at idle, it can bring the front end off the ground. I need to find replacement cab doors and back window for it as the previous owner took them off (probably too hot in summer). It has a Hiniker 1300 cab on it right now.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Thats heck addion to your fleet..congrats on your new investment.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Picked up the old girl this morning. I need to get some new batteries for it through work (yay, employee discount!) and it will need some work before I put it into service. They weren't kidding when they said the front steering is loose.  A couple times on the drive home I thought I was headed for the ditch. The left tie rod end is shot, the pivot for the cylinder is shot, and the clevis that attaches the one end of the cylinder to the frame is worn out. Everything else on the steering looks good. Shouldn't be too hard to fix. I figure I'll drill out the castings and use a larger pin.

The 1000 RPM PTO is bent, though I knew that going in, I wasn't sure how much it was bent. Seems its distorting the seal, causing it to leak a bit when running. Not a priority just yet. I still have to find doors and a back window for the Hiniker cab, and I need a new seat. That, and the lights don't work at all, makes me think the switch isn't getting power. Should be enough to keep me busy this winter. I'll try to post some pics as soon as I get some time to take them. I have to dry grain tonight and tomorrow night, so I don't know if I'll get time this weekend.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Dry gain.sounds like topic all its own..w/pics.
You gotta remember up here in the pucker brush when we dry grain for brewing.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Here, we are drying corn down for storage in the big grain bins. Some a-hole brought in corn that was 39.5% moisture, three semi loads to be exact. Took 8 hours to get most of the way through it, when we can normally dry a semi load in an hour to hour and a half. The dryer just about crapped itself when the wet grain hit it, so I had to put it on manual mode and set the metering system to almost off. Still had to run it through twice to get it dry enough for the dry bin. The stuff that is supposed to come in today should be about 20-22%, so hopefully drying tonight won't be so unproductive. We dry it to between 15 and 16 percent moisture for storage.


----------

